# FreeBSD under Hyper-V: Slow?



## rekabis (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a mostly-Microsoft environment, under which I am trying to run FreeBSD 10. Now, I know that it runs like greased lightning on bare metal, however it seems to be running very slow under Hyper-V (Windows Server 2012 R2).

For example, under default setups (ext4), it takes about 5 minutes to get to the login prompt. Under ZFS, it can take up to 15 minutes to get to the same login prompt. This is with a default installation, nothing else fancy or special about it. 1GB RAM, 512-2048MB dynamic RAM allocation, 64GB vhxd.

From what I know, FreeBSD 10 is supposed to have Hyper-V optimizations and features baked right in, and this shows with some of the outputs during boot (I can see it loading Hyper-V functionality). However I cannot understand why it takes so long to get to the login prompt. Suggestions? Is there a different file system that makes things faster? Heck, most of my Server 2012 R2 VMs boot faster than FreeBSD.

FYI, I am looking for something a little more crash-tolerant than ext4. I had my host go down abruptly a week ago, and in doing so it corrupted a few partitions of my (then) FreeBSD server. I am thinking about using ZFS, but not if it takes 15 minutes to boot…


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 3, 2014)

ext4 is NOT default for FreeBSD. Heck, it's not even fully supported, let alone being able to install FreeBSD with it. FreeBSD's default is UFS2.


----------



## rekabis (Feb 3, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> ext4 is NOT default for FreeBSD. Heck, it's not even fully supported, let alone being able to install FreeBSD with it. FreeBSD's default is UFS2.


Sorry, I meant UFS2.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it with FreeBSD i386? If I read the wiki correctly i386 may not have turned on the correct devices. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/HyperV


----------



## rekabis (Feb 4, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is it with FreeBSD i386? If I read the wiki correctly i386 may not have turned on the correct devices.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/HyperV



No, I specifically went with the 64-bit version of FreeBSD 10 RELEASE.


----------

